# Hen or rooster 6 month Orpington



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Hen or rooster??? 6 month Orpington


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is another photo. She acts so much like a rooster. I say she because I think she's not a him but her actions are confusing me.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Hen............


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hen...I have a hen that gets confused sometimes, too.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

That makes me feel so much better! She's totally roosterish!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

She looks like a hen. Very beautiful


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hen forsure


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

I am so relieved! She has been attacking me, and displaying mounting behavior, which really threw me off!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

She looks just like my Buttercup who is also a bessy bossy boots, she has flown up to try to flog me before. (no spurs) I turned around and pinned her (gently) to the ground. Hasn't done it since.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Your Buttercup does it too! I've gently pinned her too, I've tried everything...she wants to be on my lap, but she also wants to attack me. She doesn't bend over like the other girls do when I put my hand over her back. Instead she flies at me and bites me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a psycho Houdan like that she used to whine to be held. Then she whined to be picked up then bites me. Now she attacks and bites me. Still whines. I don't know why. Just a psycho. I have also hens mount a few other hens. I think that's more of a 'dominance' thing.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

That's what Turquoise does! She cries and wines and jumps on my lap, she wants to be held but then she attacks me. I would just leave her be and not bother her but she's constantly wanting attention. She used to be a really snuggly chick and pullet and we spent a lot of time together and now it's a love hate relationship.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

If you don't have a rooster sometimes the most dominant hen will take on the role.... mounting other pens, protecting the flock, some go even so far as to crow! But that is definitely a hen.


----------



## NWChickens (Dec 29, 2015)

That's a very nice looking hen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My 2 Houdans are with a Polish roo. Funny thing is I don't think he's ever done the deed with them. He's always been afraid of girls and people. What a wus. I love my psycho but only a mom could love her.


----------

